# Using Blogger within a website



## n0sferatu (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry if this is a confusing post... not exactly sure how to explain what I'm looking for, but that's exactly why I'm here for help!

I'm desiging a website and wondering if it is possible to set up a blog on Blogger, then have the entries automatically published on a webpage in a specific cell (quick Paint diagram attached). I'm pretty sure this is possible.

What I'm specifically after are directions on HOW to do this. Googling it would usually be my first port of call... but I have no idea how to describe it in searchable terms . If anyone could point me in the direction of a 'how to' guide or similar, or advise me what to search for, it would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,
- n0sferatu


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Do you need just the *text*, or would the text with the images and themes and stuff be OK?

And what is your main goal? If it's a blog and your using Blogger to make publishing new stuff easy, it's going to be easier to use something like WordPress then trying to get this to work (I think).


----------



## n0sferatu (Jun 24, 2004)

It's for a website I'm updating for an NGO, basically, they like the idea of being able to quickly update news snippets without having to come to me to do it. 

The reason I like the idea of using Blogger is a) it's free, and b) I've used it for the same purpose on a similar website I've worked on before, and the staff found the functions etc really easy to use. It's great for people with no technical background. Only difference there was that we just stuck with one of the general Blogger templates, so of course it varied from the theme of the overall site. They can live with that, but of course, having it fit in more to the rest of the site would be preferable.

Functions they require are text publishing, minimal images for some (I give them a basic HTML rundown to do this), and the archive/calendar options.

I'll look into WordPress, but looks like there is a fee for use on a web host...


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't think that WordPress requires a fee...
http://wordpress.org/download/

I was thinking of the iframe tag, but that would be a little messy...

You can set up a Blogger account and then have it publish remotely, but as you said, then you would need to use one of the Blogger themes.

What if you modified one of the default templates with some of the planned page's HTML and messed around with that so then it would blend in with the site?

*EDIT:* So you would build the page, leave a cell or space open for the content, and then slowly replace and preview parts of the template one bit at a time...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You could use an tag to put the blog on you site.

Where it says 'value' pick a number.
Blogger.com uses blogspot subdomains that's why it says _yourname.blogspot.com_ in the code


----------



## n0sferatu (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I think I will try the option you suggested Eriksrock... sounds like the easiest (yup, noticed WordPress is free, my bad -- but it still looks a bit complicated!)

namenotfound: With the tag, I assume that would that insert the entire blog (ie: header, Blogger tool bar etc) and not just the entries/archives column? Will give it a go and see.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Yep, it will insert the whole page.

Btw, I forgot to include one of the needed attributes, so I edited my post.


----------

